# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  تسرب صور جديدة لنسخة أندرويد 4.4

## mohamed73

معظمنا  ينتظر اليوم تلو الآخر من أجل معرفة تفاصيل نسخة أندرويد القادمة (كيت  كات) KitKat، والتي سبق وأن أعلنت غوغل عن اسمها ورقم الإصدار الخاص بها  وهو 4.4، وشاهدنا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  التي أظهرت بعض التغييرات التي ستجلبها النسخة الجديدة، واليوم ظهرت صور  مسربة جديدة من نسخة أندرويد 4.4 تكشف عن بعض التغييرات التي سيحملها  التحديث القادم.
حيث نشر موقع ZDNet التقني العديد من لقطات الشاشة  لما يُعتقد أنها النسخة الأحدث من أندرويد والتي أُخذت من الجيل الثاني  للحاسب اللوحي Nexus 7. وعلى الرغم من تطابق بعض التغييرات مع التسريبات  السابقة، إلا أن اسم نسخة أندرويد الذي ظهر في هذه الصور المسربة لا زال  يحمل اسم (فطيرة الليمون) KeyLimePie، وهي النسخة التي كنا نعتقد أنها  القادمة بدل كيت كات.      
وأصبح  من الواضح أن غوغل كانت على وشك طرح نسخة أندرويد الأخيرة باسم فطيرة  الليمون، ومعظم الصور والتي ظهرت تؤكد ذلك، إلا أن الشركة ولصفقة عقدتها مع  كيت كات، قامت بتعديل الاسم ليتوافق مع صفقتها الجديدة، ولهذا نشاهد في  العديد من التسريبات اسم النسخة السابق، حيث يُتوقع أن تكون هذه اللقطات  مأخوذة من أجهزة تعمل على النسخة الأخيرة ولكن لم تنتهي التعديلات عليها،  أو ربما يكون للنسخة القادمة هذين الاسمين معًا ولأسباب قد تشرحها غوغل  حينها.
ويظهر في الصور العديد من التغييرات، وأولها واجهة اسم النسخة  التي تظهر عن طريق الضغط من داخل الإعدادات على رقم الإصدار، حيث تظهر  كلمة أندرويد مكتوبة بشكلٍ مماثل لكلمة KitKat التي تكتبها شركة نستلة على  مُنتجها الشهير.      
كما  يظهر في الصور بعض المقارنات مع درج التطبيقات الخاص بالنسخة الجديدة  وبنسخة جيلي بين الحالية، وكذلك الفروق ما بين تطبيق الساعة الخاص بالنسخة  الجديدة والحالية، بالإضافة إلى الفرق ما بين تطبيق التنزيلات، مع صورة  لقائمة الإعدادات الرئيسية وصورتين للخيارين الجديدين في قائمة الإعدادات  المخصصين للطباعة وإدارة عمليات الشراء.      
من  الواضح أن معظم التسريبات والصور التي وصلت أو شاهدناها في بعض الفيديوهات  المسربة تتوافق فيما بينها ببعض الأشياء وتختلف في أخرى، والسبب قد يكون  أن هذه اللقطات أُخذت في أوقات مختلفة أثناء تطوير النسخة، أو قد يكون هناك  تسريبات غير صحيحة على الإطلاق.
ربما ليس علينا حاليًا إلا الإنتظار  ريثما أنتكشف غوغل بشكلٍ رسمي عن النسخة الجديدة، وحينها سنعلم بشكلٍ دقيق  كافة التغييرات التي ستُقدمها في أندرويد 4.4 (كيت كات).
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## bil34

شكراااا...... جزاك الله خيراا .

----------


## asim mohamed

مشكووووووووووووور والله الموفق

----------

